# any way to share the usb over internet??



## peter007 (Jul 19, 2007)

hello frnds... is there any way to share the usb of one somputer to another computer ???????????
in that case i know about one softare that is 'USB OVER NETWORK' but i need smthing else...aceept this softwares, any other software that can enable me to share the usb of other pc in my pc...
plz share any info bout that..

in windows or linux and any other OS


thanx in advance,...


----------



## peter007 (Jul 19, 2007)

hi all respected seniors..plz guide me that is there nay way for doing this?????

thanx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One way is this USB over Network package.

Another way is to use the Belkin Network USB Hub on the network.


----------



## peter007 (Jul 19, 2007)

johnwill said:


> One way is this USB over Network package.
> 
> Another way is to use the Belkin Network USB Hub on the network.


dear sir thanx for ur kind reply.. the second one u described can be used for the far distance computers to share the usb devices??? do i need nay hardware to do this or this is only the software work??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What do you mean "far distance"? Is this on your network or across the world on the Internet? What exactly are you trying to share for what purpose?


----------

